# Ordner auf dem Server verschieben



## Pullmann (16. Februar 2005)

Hi,

habe ein goßes Problem und zwar habe ich einen Ordner gelöscht mit ner menge
Bildern drin.

Dieser Ordner ist aber nochmal unter nem Backupverzeichniss gesichert.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage wie bekomme ich das aus dem Backupverzeichniss raus 
ohne den Ordner runterzuladen und neu hochzuladen!


DANKE


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2005)

Sofern es FTP-Server und FTP-Klient beherrschan kannst du ganze Ordner direkt auf dem Server kopieren. Sollte das bei Dir nicht gehen, Du allerdings PHP auf dem Server verwenden kannst, würde ich empfehlen »PHPShell« herunterzuladen und mit normalen Linux Kommandozeilenbefehlen den Ordner zu kopieren. Oder Du könntest, wenn Du ein wenig von PHP verstehst, ein »Kopier-Script« schreiben.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine weitere Idee


----------

